# The best of the best



## Beachi (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi all
I've been out of SA for a while and I'm back. I have some friends who have just arrived and I'm helping them settle. I have a list of my own idea of favourite places in JHB to: 
Have lunch 
Have dinner 
Have coffee
Best bakery
Best German butchery 
Best park to go for a walk
Nicest italian deli
Good place for a kid's haircut, gent's haircut and ladies haircut, colour etc.
Best SPA in town or just out of town
Best place for weekend getaway outside of Jozi
Best thing to do with kids on the weekend

I wondered what your favourites were. I'll share mine if you share yours....


----------



## Beachi (Aug 27, 2009)

My own idea of favourite places in JHB to: 
Have lunch : Tashas
Have dinner : Italian restaurant Tortellini D'Oro in Oaklands Centre
Have coffee
Best bakery
Best German butchery 
Best park to go for a walk
Nicest italian deli: Tortellini D'Oro in Oaklands Centre and Hyde Park shopping centre downstairs.
Good place for a kid's haircut, ??
gent's haircut : Crew in Nelson Mandela square
and ladies haircut, Terenzo in Rosebank
Best SPA in town or just out of town : ?
Best place for weekend getaway outside of Jozi ? Medieval castle in Clarens or Madikwe Lodge
Best thing to do with kids on the weekend : Joburg Zoo, The lion park in Muldersdrift, Cradle of mankind, picnic at Emmerentia park ...?

I wondered what your favourites were. I'll share mine if you share yours.... [/QUOTE]


----------



## trillian001 (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh gosh....memories !! my favourite places in JHB to: 
Have lunch : bellinis
Have dinner : Als Grill - ribs and steak!
Have coffee : Totellini d'oro
Best bakery: fournos - dunkeld
Best German butchery - Schwaben butcher in edenvale
Best park to go for a walk : what walk??? this is Joburg!
Nicest italian deli: Tortellini d'oro and fournos bakery
Good place for a kid's haircut : huh??
gent's haircut : ...
and ladies haircut : colleen in parkhurst (pvt)
Best SPA in town or just out of town : Skin and the Westcliff
Best place for weekend getaway outside of Jozi ? Waterberg and Madikwe Lodge
Best thing to do with kids on the weekend : dont have kids! but the cradle of mankind is fabulous to take tourists


----------

